# Onlinespiel mit dem man Geld verdienen kann



## samuraji0815 (2. März 2015)

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich ein oder mehrere gute Onlinespiele auf dem MArkt, bei denen Man geld verdienen kann und dies auch legal ist?
Also World of Warcraft zb würde da ja wegfallen, da nciht gestattet, auch wenns viele machen, ich möchte aber legal verdienen.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. März 2015)

Nicht direkt ein Spiel. Aber man kann spielerisch rangehen.. kommt jedoch stark auf dein Geschlecht und dein Aussehen an, um einen Gewinn damit machen zu können.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2015)

Nicht direkt ein Spiel. Aber man kann spielerisch rangehen.. kommt jedoch stark auf dein Geschlecht und dein Aussehen an, um einen Gewinn damit machen zu können.

Twitch hat die AGBs schon seit ner Weile dementsprechend geändert.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. März 2015)

Spiel Eve


----------



## Patiekrice (2. März 2015)

Ich rede nicht von Twitch, baby


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2015)

..., baby 

Mach mir keine Hoffnungen.


----------



## samuraji0815 (2. März 2015)

Spiel Eve 

Im Leben nciht, und die läppischen 800,-&#8364; für die Spielzeit die investeiert wurde, ist schon lächerlich.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2015)

O-o-o-online poker


----------



## ego1899 (3. März 2015)

O-o-o-online poker

 

Jo, kann ich auch empfehlen. Gehört halt auch Skill dazu natürlich 

Und je nachdem wieviel man einsetzen/ rausholen will ggf. auch ein kleines Startkapital.


----------



## Cillenja (28. April 2015)

Lohnt sich das echt noch beim Online Poker mit zu machen? Da springt doch nicht viel bei raus.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. April 2015)

Jo, kann ich auch empfehlen. Gehört halt auch Skill dazu natürlich 
Und je nachdem wieviel man einsetzen/ rausholen will ggf. auch ein kleines Startkapital.



War eher kein so ernst gemeinter Beitrag, da böse Zungen behaupten, dass in der Onlineversion der Computer Karten manipuliert. 
Stichwort das Haus gewinnt immer. :s

Würde generell die Finger von lassen.&#128516;


----------



## Cillenja (1. Mai 2015)

Hmm Schade, Pokern kann ich nicht und ich wollte schon auch mehr wie nur paar Mark verdienen  Aber naja bin mir bei der Berufswahl ja auch noch nicht schlüssig


----------



## KilJael (2. Mai 2015)

Viel gibt's da an sich nicht, Online-Glücksspiel, Let's Play's (wobei der Markt mehr als übersättigt ist) oder vielleicht Spieletester bei der Bpjm


----------



## Gundel1975 (14. Februar 2017)

Das kannst du vergessen. Vielleicht gewinnst du ein paar Euro, aber ehr verlierst du Geld dabei. Glaub mal ja nicht, das du mit so was reich werden kannst


----------



## mile25 (30. April 2017)

Früher konnte man in Diablo 3 Geld verdienen soweit ich weiß, in dem man Loot anderen Usern verkaufte. Das war aber nur für eine kurze Zeit und Blizzard hat es schnell wieder abgeschafft. Ich denke nicht das es im Moment Videospiele gibt, mit welchen man richtiges Geld verdienen kann. Wenn du eine Chance auf einen richtigen Gewinn haben möchtest, musst du schon Spiele wie Book of Ra (http://book-of-ra.eu/) spielen


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Mai 2017)

Werbung bitte unterlassen.


----------



## Bullinga (12. Mai 2017)

Denke der Zug ist mittlerweile abgefahren. Musst nach was anderem Ausschau halten.


----------

